# How about a Summer Guessing Contest?



## metatp

Hi Guys and Gals,

It has been a while since I have been posting, so I thought I would start again with a Summer Guessing Contest.

I decided to refine some gold jewelry I received this year and after the first refining, I dissolved it in AR. 

The rules are simple, the person who guesses closest to the actual weight of the Gold powder after dropping with SMB and drying will win. Over or under does not matter. I will measure to one decimal place in grams (0.0g). The contest will continue until August 15 2019 at 11:59 PM. One guess per member. Please have your guesses in grams.

The material that will be guessed on is in the picture below of my AuCl3. If you have any question that will not give any the answer, ask away. I will stop answering questions on July 22, 2019. 

The prize will be simple. I have 10 silver Canadian Quarter (6 @ 80% Ag and 4 @ 50% Ag), 1 silver Canadian dime (80%) and a 1 ozt silver round that I got in trade with scrapman1077.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=14782

.


----------



## 4metals

Not looking like such a dark red solution but I'll guess pretty concentrated so 199.5 grams.


----------



## kernels

Looks more like 72g to me . . . 

And also, don't know if I would have the guts to have a solution like that not sitting in a catch container at any point!


----------



## metatp

kernels said:


> Looks more like 72g to me . . .
> 
> And also, don't know if I would have the guts to have a solution like that not sitting in a catch container at any point!



It was there just for the picture. I actually dissolved it the second time at room temperature in the blue bucket.


----------



## rickzeien

My uneducated guess is 208.6 grams

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philddreamer

Hummm… :? 
183.56g. 8) 

Phil


----------



## Refining Rick

45 grams


----------



## metatp

Only 5 guesses so far. Here's where we stand. Also, if there is a tie, the one that guessed first wins.

4metals - 199.5g
kernels - 72g
rickzeien - 208.6g
philddreamer - 183.56g 
Refining Rick - 45g

I will update again in a week. Ends August 15th.

Tom


----------



## Shark

I can try.... 106.3 grams.


----------



## anachronism

Sounds like fun 146 grammes.

Jon


----------



## butcher

Ok, I will guess its weight to be very close to 135.55 grams


----------



## UncleBenBen

I reckon I'll toss a line in the water. Never know when you might get a nibble.

164.364756 grams.

And not a single millionth of a gram more or less! :lol:


----------



## niks neims

why not 

let's say even 60 g


----------



## tazman777

I will take a shot at 167 g


----------



## johnny309

Let say 157 grams.


----------



## jonn

116.95gr


----------



## patnor1011

101,1 gram :mrgreen:


----------



## metatp

14 guesses so far. Here's where we stand. Sorted from lowest to highest weight.

Refining Rick - 45g
nuks neims - 60g
kernels - 72g
patnor1011 - 101.1g
Shark - 106.3g
jonn - 116.95g
butcher - 135.55g
anachronism - 146g
johnny309 - 157g
UncleBenBen - 164.364756g 
tazman777 - 167g
philddreamer - 183.56g 
4metals - 199.5g
rickzeien - 208.6g

I will update again in a week. Ends August 15th.

Tom


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I'll try 190.0 grams.

Dave


----------



## Slochteren

I think 151,1 gram

Verstuurd vanaf mijn FIG-LX1 met Tapatalk


----------



## butcher

I normally do not guess at these kinds of things, but I guess that my guess is still in the one to win.


That is until we get a winning guess, like panning the creek bed, we have to wait to get to the bottom of the pan to see how we are doing.

But you will have to get your votes in and yer pan wet to be able to see the results.


----------



## jonn

Can we guess the winner? 
I vote for butcher :mrgreen:


----------



## Calg5

97.9 grams


----------



## Walcam

31grams


----------



## DigginBroad

47. Yup, 47.6


----------



## Dr.xyz

I had my friends at CSI analyze the photo, and the result was: 66.6 g.

Does the prize include shipping? I can see a slight problem where shipping cost exceed the value of silver and shipment could be seized by customs, winner would then have to pay vat and/or toll.


----------



## IdahoMole

171g


----------



## metatp

Dr.xyz said:


> Does the prize include shipping? I can see a slight problem where shipping cost exceed the value of silver and shipment could be seized by customs, winner would then have to pay vat and/or toll.



The prize includes shipping. I can't be responsible for any VAT, but if it isn't worth the VAT for some of the countries, you are well come to donate it to the forum.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## anachronism

Dr.xyz said:


> I had my friends at CSI analyze the photo, and the result was: 66.6 g.
> 
> Does the prize include shipping? I can see a slight problem where shipping cost exceed the value of silver and shipment could be seized by customs, winner would then have to pay vat and/or toll.



Well that's certainly looking on the bright side of things. :lol: :lol: 

I'm in Helsinki on Wednesday- fancy a beer? 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## Dr.xyz

No can do, I'm there only on 13th and 29th this month.


----------



## denim

I'll go with 82 grams.


----------



## francisco rodriguez

Learning: 152.4 Grams. :mrgreen:


----------



## PanningOut

Just a guess. 

122.5 g


----------



## markscomp

trying just to participate 88.5g


----------



## eaglewings35

I'll throw my hat in the ring and guess 110.7g


----------



## butcher

More guesses, More of a chance that someones guess may just be better than my guess, maybe there is still a chance someone could actually come up with an answer to this mystery. 

My guess is that my guess is still in the lead to be the winning number.

New entries to this contest will have some hurdles and obstacles to overcome.

They have to enter the contest, they will also have to get closer to the correct weight than the other members of the forum, but now they also have to have a better guess than mine.

Now that my guess is in the contest, I can just sit back and wait for the results. Those poor members who do not cast their vote --will not win (just making my chances that much better), and those who have already voted can relax somewhat since they have their votes in, their only obstacle Now is to beat my vote.


----------



## rickzeien

butcher said:


> More guesses, More of a chance that someones guess may just be better than my guess, maybe there is still a chance someone could actually come up with an answer to this mystery.
> 
> My guess is that my guess is still in the lead to be the winning number.
> 
> New entries to this contest will have some hurdles and obstacles to overcome.
> 
> They have to enter the contest, they will also have to get closer to the correct weight than the other members of the forum, but now they also have to have a better guess than mine.
> 
> Now that my guess is in the contest, I can just sit back and wait for the results. Those poor members who do not cast their vote --will not win (just making my chances that much better), and those who have already voted can relax somewhat since they have their votes in, their only obstacle Now is to beat my vote.


What do you call a deer with no eyes?

A no eyed deer.

What do you call a deer with no legs and no eyes? 

Still, no eyes deer. 

I still have no eyes deer. But I will stick with my original guess. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701

225.2 g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metatp

27 guesses so far. Here's where we stand. Sorted from lowest to highest weight.

Walcam - 31g
Refining Rick - 45g
DigginBroad - 47.6g
nuks neims - 60g
Dr.xyz - 66.6g
kernels - 72g
denim - 82g
markscomp - 88.5g
Calg5 - 97.9g
patnor1011 - 101.1g
Shark - 106.3g
eaglewings35 - 110.7g
jonn - 116.95g
PanningOut - 122.5g
butcher - 135.55g
anachronism - 146g
Slochteren - 151.1g
francisco rodriguez - 152.4g
johnny309 - 157g
UncleBenBen - 164.364756g 
tazman777 - 167g
idahoMole - 171g
philddreamer - 183.56g 
FrugalRefiner - 190.0g
4metals - 199.5g
rickzeien - 208.6g
Snoman701 - 225.2g


Ends in 6 days, August 15th.

Tom


----------



## FrugalRefiner

metatp said:


> FrigalRefiner - 190.0g


 :lol: 

I've been called worse.

Dave


----------



## metatp

oops. Darn these fat fingers.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

No problem! I figure I've got the winning guess. :lol: 

I loves me some silver. Up a couple of dollars in the last few days. 8) 

Dave


----------



## butcher

If you do not post your guess, you will never beat my guess.
Those who have posted and joined in on the fun still have a chance to beat my guess, and better yet, maybe be the winner of the contest.


----------



## Dpetes

142.75g


----------



## butcher

You will never beat my guess and take hold of the silver prize unless you post your guess.

There is still time, do you feel as lucky as I feel? 

if so then post your lucky guess, who knows, this could be your lucky day to get a little of that silver to put in yer poke.


----------



## FigiMon

230 g


----------



## BSGMiner

123.456789g
:G


----------



## butcher

Join in on the fun before its too late.


----------



## kurtak

I think the winner is going to be - ahhh - hmmm --- hmmm - ahhh = 195.6 grams 

Kurt


----------



## Yggdrasil

Hi Folks 
I have been following this thread for a while, enjoying the guesses.
But since we are encouraged to guess, even by some our esteemed moderators, I'll participate as well ;-) 

I'll send this wild guess over the pond just for the fun of it.

So here is my reasoning: 
The solution looks quite saturated, which are supposed to be 6.8g/ml * 1100ml appr 750g (ish) 
AuCl3 divided by saturation grade, lets say 3/4 saturated, which gives 562,5 g AuCl3 

This will in turn give 562.5/303.325 = 1.85*197 = 365.3 grams, then subtract the X factor, 
and voila my guess arrives at *336.6g* give or take a bit :-D

At the end of the day, my guess is waay out there or the only one close so far ;-)
Have a fantastic day all :mrgreen:


----------



## MGH

Alright, my guess, based partly on estimation from solution color, then reverting to nice round numbers is:
7 ozt, or *217.721g*

Thanks!


----------



## butcher

Seems like some of our members are shy, or just allergic to silver.


The more votes the more fun and the more we all win, so join in the fun, even if you have a tendency of bouts of Argentum hypoallergenic.


----------



## JoeyJoystick

250g.


----------



## etack

212.58g

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## modtheworld44

44 grams for giggles



modtheworld44


----------



## galenrog

201.3 grams. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## butcher

Hopefully, you will be able to sneak your vote in.


----------



## metatp

Well, only a couple hours left. 37 guesses so far. Here's where we stand. Sorted from lowest to highest weight.

Walcam - 31g
modtheworld44 - 44g
Refining Rick - 45g
DigginBroad - 47.6g
nuks neims - 60g
Dr.xyz - 66.6g
kernels - 72g
denim - 82g
markscomp - 88.5g
Calg5 - 97.9g
patnor1011 - 101.1g
Shark - 106.3g
eaglewings35 - 110.7g
jonn - 116.95g
PanningOut - 122.5g
BSGMiner - 123.456789g
butcher - 135.55g
Dpetes - 142.75g
anachronism - 146g
Slochteren - 151.1g
francisco rodriguez - 152.4g
johnny309 - 157g
UncleBenBen - 164.364756g 
tazman777 - 167g
idahoMole - 171g
philddreamer - 183.56g 
FrugalRefiner - 190.0g
kurtak - 195.6g
4metals - 199.5g
galenrog - 201.3g
rickzeien - 208.6g
etack - 212.58g
MGH - 217.721g
Snoman701 - 225.2g
FigiMon - 230g
JoeyJoystick - 250g
Yggdrasil - 336.6g


I will announce the winner tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## BSGMiner

Best of luck to us all! Thanks, Metatp.

P.S. - I think the mean average of all the guess is gonna be verrry close to the right answer... We're smarter together.


----------



## butcher

Wow, that is what makes the forum the best, so we all win, I knew my guess was lucky (if only in some part).

Just as our participation in conversation of our combined curiosity and interest, everyone sharing and joining in with their two bits, we all win something better than silver.

At least I won more from this than silver.

Thank every one of you for being a part of the forum, it is my hope that your guess will be called out loud as the winner of the silver.

Those who have been allergic to silver or afraid to speak out, then join in with the conversations of the forum, we all learn from each other, you learn from us, and we need you to join in before we can learn from you and your experiences.

Some of us may not get silver but we can get something better by helping each other.


----------



## jonn

BSGMiner said:


> Best of luck to us all! Thanks, Metatp.
> 
> P.S. - I think the mean average of all the guess is gonna be verrry close to the right answer... We're smarter together.



Somewhere between Dpetes and anachronism?


----------



## metatp

I would like to thank everyone who participated in this contest. I was amazed by the range of guesses and the rationale for them. The Contest is now closed and we have our winner. 

The winner was only 1.579g away from the correct answer.

The winner is .......


----------



## jimdoc

metatp said:


> I would like to thank everyone who participated in this contest. I was amazed by the range of guesses and the rationale for them. The Contest is now closed and we have our winner.
> 
> The winner was only 1.579g away from the correct answer.
> 
> The winner is .......



I am guessing the winner is;
johnny309 - 157g


----------



## metatp

jimdoc said:


> I am guessing the winner is;
> johnny309 - 157g



Nope, sorry. The result was higher. Any other guesses to who won?


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Ahhh… Prolonging the pleasure.  

I'll guess 4metals. He was the first to guess and he knows a thing or two about this stuff.

Dave


----------



## metatp

FrugalRefiner said:


> Ahhh… Prolonging the pleasure.
> 
> I'll guess 4metals. He was the first to guess and he knows a thing or two about this stuff.
> 
> Dave



Really close, but higher still. >199.5g


----------



## metatp

The winner guess was made only a day before the contest ended.

The *WINNER IS* ... *MGH* with *217.721g*...Actual weight was *219.3g*

Congrtulations MGH.

For the longest time, I thought *rickzeien* would win until the last 2 days of the contest.

MGH, please PM me with the address to send the prize.

Thanks all for the fun.

Tom


----------



## markscomp

thank you for some interesting fun - was worth the dra w n o u t r e s u l t s
mark


----------



## rickzeien

Congrats MGH. 

At least I was first to be second. 

Thanks Tom. I enjoyed it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism

Thanks for the competition. 

It's so hard with an orange liquid to guess the contents because the range can be huge. The lads who guessed 70g plus could have been right. It could even have been 260g too. 8) 8)


----------



## markscomp

7 toz metal in a solution that looks like soda water mixed with cranberry juice
I will bet in my college days I drank that much metal - just didn't know it - although it came out the next day
I will definitely take a metal detector to my next bar hop or at least a lie detector test


----------



## markscomp

will throw out the name Slipper Rock for my college days


----------



## butcher

Well then, my guess was lucky afterall, maybe not to win silver, but to win something much better, enjoying life with friends on the forum...


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Congratulations MGH!

Thanks for the contest metatp.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen

Doh!! I knew I was going low on such a beautifully dark gold solution!!!

This one was a ton of fun though. Congratulations MGH, and thanks for the excitement metatp :!:

P.S.- Sorry you missed it butcher, but at least you inspired us all to be good losers! :wink: :lol:


----------



## MGH

Woohoo!!! Thanks metatp.

I was a late guesser just by circumstance. I would have made that same guess any time. The silver will be great. And now I'll need to find some other creative way to spread a little kindness on the forum.

Thanks again, metatp. And thanks to everyone for playing!

- MGH


----------



## IdahoMole

That was fun  Great idea.
Enjoy the spoils MGH!!


----------



## JoeyJoystick

Hi MGH,

Congratulations! Well done.


Joey


----------



## MGH

I received the silver from metatp yesterday. Thanks again!


----------



## butcher

I bet you had got a smile yesterday too.
This was fun thanks.
Now I have a smile too.


----------



## kernels

Absolutely, nice one metatp


----------



## Shark

I wonder why so few participate?

This is the first try at these guessing games I have made, but many have been here longer than me and still not guessing? That just seems odd to me.


----------



## Yggdrasil

Hmm
Maybe not too bad.
The forum are comprised of very many members, all who are important.
Not all are "well educated" in refining and do as I was compelled to do, sit out and watch.
Still enjoying the competition, but maybe not confident to perticipate.

But just to adress these, I jumped and gave my reasons for my decision and missed by a ....
But I did try, and had some fun.
By the way congrats, I really don't know who to greet.
metatp for starting it, or MGH for winning.
My greetings and best of luck for both


----------



## Shark

Not being educated in refining is why I sit out so often. But then I am still trying to put a dent in the learning side of it. Besides you can't even get lucky with your guess if you don't try. Sometimes we get education oriented we forget to have fun. Now where is the fun in that, :lol: 

Thanks guys for hosting the game, and for trying to win the prize. I hope MGH don't spend it all in one place... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metatp

I won one of these guessing contests once a while ago, so anyone can win. That's why I still try to host one every once in a while. My refining is very limited now that I don't refine silver except for inquarting. Maybe the next contest can be a price of gold or silver or palladium or some ratio when comparing them. Palladium seems very speculative lately, and the gold to silver ratio is much higher than in the past. Who knows. It was fun and I enjoy this forum. Maybe the next prize will be a donation in your name to this wonderful forum.

Thanks for the fun.
Tom


----------

